# [URGENT] Fresh Passport HELP!!!



## ratul (Mar 18, 2015)

I might need to go in about a month, so i have read numerous blog posts, comments and psk website for a fresh passport application, and i think the only way to get a passport in this duration is Tatkal scheme. I tried applying for a passport last year, but exhausted all my appointments missing one document or other each time and lost ₹2000. I don't want that to happen this time.
I have read about the horror "Annexure-F" could be to get, as i don't know any govt. official mentioned to attest it, and i am currently living in pune, in a rental house, shifted this week only from previous location in pune, whereas for passport, you need minimum one year occupancy at present address and present proof for that (rental agreement or bank statements), i don't have that for a year, so i am busted at that.
My permanent address is in delhi and all my ID-proofs address to my permanent address there, so if anyone could guide me step by step the easiest way to get tatkal passport within the mentioned time period?


----------

